# 24khost, where are you?



## xmob (Oct 24, 2013)

Sorry to do this here, @24khost.  But I've tried other ways without success.

You need to sort your services out!  I have a VPS that I haven't been able to reach for some time now.  And now your VPSGrid control panel is totally borked.  Can't reach you by ticked as you've shut down WHMCS.

I know there's been issues but this is becoming a problem.  I'm sure there are plenty of people that are willing to help with admin in exchange for a VPS or 2.

Can we have some sort of update please?


----------



## xmob (Oct 25, 2013)

https://cloud.24khost.com seems to have gone entirely now.  Can anybody else reach it?


----------



## JDiggity (Oct 25, 2013)

Sorry when things go wrong they just go horribly wrong.  My mother ended up in the hospital and I was out of town.  I will have everything back up in 24 hours.  I do apologize.


----------



## xmob (Oct 25, 2013)

Sorry to hear of the news (genuinely).

Family comes first.  Knowing you're about and aware of issues is all I wanted to hear.


----------



## EmziD (Oct 25, 2013)

One man business? Hope your mother recovers quickly on other hand


----------



## drmike (Oct 26, 2013)

@24khost,  need some support help?


----------



## DeanClinton (Oct 28, 2013)

The reseller server is down, and the 24khost website is too.


----------



## modmanmatt (Oct 28, 2013)

all sites are down cant access 24khost.com... or billing.24khost.com.... have had support ticket open a week before support site went down still waiting on site to go live... but now all sites i run are down.. no replys to emails or tickets... no way to contact but here it seems.. i have used john for a couple years now always loved his work as of late i am very scared though... i cant have my sites going down and not going up running a website company its just not good for me... if i dont hear something soon i may have to move to another host.. i was willing to be patient on the main site being down and whcms down and new sites not going live but the every site down was kinda the last straw for me..

John i am sorry to hear about your family health issues.. please respond as soon as you can...

Matt
CaliCoTek.com


----------



## drmike (Oct 28, 2013)

Sad to see 24khost going out like this    

Was one of my favorite hosts for quite a while.

JJ, get it together.  Here if you need some help.


----------



## ComputerTrophy (Oct 29, 2013)

Wow, this is a great community. If 24k said this on WHT, there'd be an angry mob response.


----------



## peterw (Oct 29, 2013)

InvokeVM-Kelvin said:


> Wow, this is a great community. If 24k said this on WHT, there'd be an angry mob response.


What else should he do. Family is first priority.


----------



## modmanmatt (Oct 29, 2013)

My family is my priority all my sites are still down I'm getting a bunch of complaints and customers wanting to cancel... I can't even get an answer or email I can't even back up my sites to move them... I understand when family problems come up I have been there but I didn't ignore my clients and shut all there stuff down with out so much as explanation.. I even just played my bill 2 weeks ago was able to take my money but nor my emails or support requests... I am getting very upset this is no way to run a business


----------



## modmanmatt (Oct 29, 2013)

peterw said:


> What else should he do. Family is first priority.


I understand FAM is priority but 1. Message even 1 website up with a note anything more then absolutely nothing


----------



## drmike (Oct 29, 2013)

Try emailing him directly:

 [email protected]


----------



## loghash (Oct 29, 2013)

This is really frustrating! I feel so helpless. First it was Chicago VPS who lost all my data and the sites were down for a week., and I moved to 24khost by looking at the reviews and now this. @24khost, Please let us know if our data is safe, so that I can take a backup of the latest.


----------



## WSWD (Oct 29, 2013)

Off-topic ever so slightly, but this is exactly why you guys have got to take your own daily backups.  If you aren't backing up your own stuff, it couldn't have been that important to begin with.

@24k, you know how to reach me if you need any help.  Would be happy to.


----------



## XFS_Duke (Oct 29, 2013)

24k, hope your mom gets well soon. It is horrible to have a family member get sick. I've been there...

For the angry clients without backups, while most of the VPS providers here do backups of their shared/vps servers, it is ultimately your responsibility to have a backup. We're all here to help our customers as providers... Just give him some time...

@24k, if you need anything, as others said, let anyone of us know...


----------



## modmanmatt (Oct 30, 2013)

looks like john is back because the servers are coming back hope everythings ok man glad to see you back your good kid. many others here obviously feel the same we are all willing to help we need to get 24khost to next level so you dont need paper routs and stuff you should be doing this stuff full time your brillient  we will definatly need to work on a fale safe system or something to solve these issues from happening ever again but im sure we can come up with something


----------



## DeanClinton (Oct 31, 2013)

it's too late for me - I found my cron continued this morning and found the reseller server ip has changed, indicating location change... also the cpanel wasnt licensed and i can't remember my whm password (it's saved in my browser against the old ip), so I can't get into their WHMCS because it's disabled so i can't actually get into it to see if i can get the sites working! total failure on @24khost - email and message here not responded to either


----------



## peterw (Oct 31, 2013)

DeanClinton said:


> and i can't remember my whm password (it's saved in my browser against the old ip)


You can search for your saved passwords. Click the button "Saved passwords".


----------



## DeanClinton (Oct 31, 2013)

For those that aren't aware; if you were on their reseller server, you've now moved from a server at

 AS12260 COLOSTORE - Colostore.com (registered May 04, 1999)

to a server at

 AS22281 VIRTUALCOMPLETE - VirtualComplete, LLC (registered Dec 31, 1969)

No prior warning of the move, no e-Mails to me, no replying to PM's I sent to him here, no replying to e-Mails that I sent to him. It was only my cron notification and I looked in the source code did I find that there was a new server and IP. I was lucky enough to get my data back.

The cPanel trial license was activated on the IP on 2013-10-27 23:29:31.

Yeah, thanks 24khost... I want refunding for the rest of the time I shall not be using with you. No matter what reason, there's no excuse for this.


----------



## MartinD (Oct 31, 2013)

That does seem a little shitty.

@24khost - maybe a quick word would help here despite what's going on in your personal life?


----------



## DomainBop (Oct 31, 2013)

DeanClinton said:


> For those that aren't aware; if you were on their reseller server, you've now moved from a server at
> 
> AS12260 COLOSTORE - Colostore.com (registered May 04, 1999)
> 
> ...


It might just be an IP change and not a server change or location change.  VirtualComplete is single homed to ColoStore and is owned by Devon of RockMyWeb/Cloud3K


----------



## DeanClinton (Oct 31, 2013)

Even if it's just an IP change, it's almost like 24k have deadpooled and someone's taken them over or something. I'm angry (at both 24k and myself for thinking i'd be ok for 24 hours) that the charity site I was hosting on there (as well as a pr6 forum) was down for days because not only was my backup on there but my other provider couldn't give me my backup because when they moved I had too much data so recreated me from fresh and in the meantime the reseller server disappeared... meaning there was no backup for me to make it all live on a different server.


oh well, goodbye 24k.


however it feels like a different server, software is missing (like CSF for example) and its running smoother in whm...


----------



## Francisco (Oct 31, 2013)

DomainBop said:


> It might just be an IP change and not a server change or location change.  VirtualComplete is single homed to ColoStore and is owned by Devon of RockMyWeb/Cloud3K


Maybe they got bought out or they moved it 'to the cloud'?

Francisco


----------



## loghash (Oct 31, 2013)

DeanClinton said:


> For those that aren't aware; if you were on their reseller server, you've now moved from a server at
> 
> AS12260 COLOSTORE - Colostore.com (registered May 04, 1999)
> 
> ...


Hello Deanclinton, 

Could you please let me know if I can somehow get my data back as well? I mean, Is there a way I can know if the data is safe or Is there a way I can know if my server was moved?

Thank You!


----------



## DeanClinton (Oct 31, 2013)

@loghash - is yours a vps or shared hosting / reseller hosting?


check if you've received an emails from the server (like apps that send out automated emails) and then view the source of it to see the ip.


----------



## drmike (Oct 31, 2013)

DeanClinton said:


> it's too late for me - I found my cron continued this morning and found the reseller server ip has changed, indicating location change... also the cpanel wasnt licensed and i can't remember my whm password (it's saved in my browser against the old ip), so I can't get into their WHMCS because it's disabled so i can't actually get into it to see if i can get the sites working! total failure on @24khost - email and message here not responded to either


There was a complete IP change for 24khost customers a few weeks back... Might have been a month ago.  I never received an email about it and experienced down time in the process... Several days.

Tried the phone number:

(763) 4396-463

I'd call and see what is up.

I really have liked JJ and 24khost. Hoping it gets straightened out.


----------



## drmike (Oct 31, 2013)

Also, the new IPs are Rockmyweb's... Although 24khost was affiliated with them and sharing rack prior I believe.

Cloud control panel - vpsGrid - doesn't seem to recognize 24khost issued accounts.... even though 24khost's own control panel URL re-directs you to there.


----------



## loghash (Oct 31, 2013)

DeanClinton said:


> @loghash - is yours a vps or shared hosting / reseller hosting?
> 
> 
> check if you've received an emails from the server (like apps that send out automated emails) and then view the source of it to see the ip.


Mine is a VPS. Hosted on their Southbend, IN location. Unfortunately, I haven't recevied any emails since it went down. :/


----------



## DeanClinton (Oct 31, 2013)

loghash said:


> Mine is a VPS. Hosted on their Southbend, IN location. Unfortunately, I haven't recevied any emails since it went down. :/


No idea then sorry!


----------



## MartinD (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## modmanmatt (Oct 31, 2013)

all his email are returning to sender now i found old phone number i am trying to text him see if number is still working


----------



## modmanmatt (Oct 31, 2013)

gave up.. im moving to namecheap reseller... and ask for refund since i just payed my bill 2 weeks ago


----------



## drmike (Oct 31, 2013)

Time to contact vpsGrid/RockMyWeb directly and see what is up.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Oct 31, 2013)

And the buzzards are moving in already.  Classy.


----------



## loghash (Oct 31, 2013)

drmike said:


> Time to contact vpsGrid/RockMyWeb directly and see what is up.


I see that devonblzx from Rockmyweb is online on WHT. But I dont have enough posts to contact him. If someone can let me know how else to contact them, I can try this last hope.. Thanks!


----------



## GIANT_CRAB (Nov 1, 2013)

shovenose said:


> If anybody here needs a solid hosting provider for shared/VPS in San Diego or VPS in Atlanta hmu.


Solid reseller you mean.


----------



## devonblzx (Nov 1, 2013)

*Notice from RockMyWeb*

---------------------------------------------------

Hello,

I just wanted to post here as I updated WHT.  24KHost is not a part of RockMyWeb, but we would like to offer assistance to anyone who is having issues, atleast with their VPS servers.  All virtual servers should be online, if your VPS service is offline or unreachable, please feel free to email me at devon(at)rockmyweb(dot)net and I will try to assist you.  I will try to get some word out to the community shortly, but I can assure you that noone is at risk of losing their VPS service now or in the future.

Sincerely,

Devon


----------



## concerto49 (Nov 1, 2013)

loghash said:


> I see that devonblzx from Rockmyweb is online on WHT. But I dont have enough posts to contact him. If someone can let me know how else to contact them, I can try this last hope.. Thanks!


I already did for you and he replied to your thread.


----------



## mikho (Nov 1, 2013)

Aldryic C said:


> And the buzzards are moving in already. Classy.


I've been waiting a long time already. Can't really understand that people didn't leave already when site went down and never came back.


----------



## drmike (Nov 1, 2013)

devonblzx said:


> Hello,
> 
> I just wanted to post here as I updated WHT.  24KHost is not a part of RockMyWeb, but we would like to offer assistance to anyone who is having issues, atleast with their VPS servers.  If your VPS service is offline or unreachable, please feel free to email me at devon(at)rockmyweb(dot)net and I will try to get some assistance to you.  I will try to get some word out to you, no one should lose access to their VPS now or in the future.
> 
> ...


First, welcome to vpsBoard Devon!

Any reason why 24khost's panel URL redirects to RockMyWeb's panel?  I remain confused.


----------



## loghash (Nov 1, 2013)

devonblzx said:


> Hello,
> 
> I just wanted to post here as I updated WHT.  24KHost is not a part of RockMyWeb, but we would like to offer assistance to anyone who is having issues, atleast with their VPS servers.  If your VPS service is offline or unreachable, please feel free to email me at devon(at)rockmyweb(dot)net and I will try to get some assistance to you.  I will try to get some word out to you, no one should lose access to their VPS now or in the future.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for getting back Devon! You are the last hope.. I emailed you the details of the server. Any information would help! Thank You!


----------



## devonblzx (Nov 1, 2013)

drmike said:


> First, welcome to vpsBoard Devon!
> 
> Any reason why 24khost's panel URL redirects to RockMyWeb's panel?  I remain confused.


Hello,

Which panel url are you using?  As far as I can see, their panel is not accessible.  I may be able to provide a workaround, but I do not have access to their domain.  RockMyWeb only assists in their VPS system management.


----------



## loghash (Nov 1, 2013)

concerto49 said:


> I already did for you and he replied to your thread.


Thanks concerto49! Much apperciated!


----------



## drmike (Nov 1, 2013)

devonblzx said:


> Hello,
> 
> Which panel url are you using?  As far as I can see, their panel is not accessible.  I may be able to provide a workaround, but I do not have access to their domain.  RockMyWeb only assists in their VPS system management.


Oh boy....

Well from Gmail link ---> https://cloud.24khost.com  ends up at ---> https://cloud.rockmyweb.net/

It isn't a redirect or anything. The original email had cloud.24khost.com but the link underneath is the cloud.rockmyweb.net. 

That URL doesn't recognize the account.

I see their billing stuff isn't responding either --> http://billing.24khost.com.   So, are they not accepting payments/discontinuing services or what?  People can't even pay invoices.


----------



## devonblzx (Nov 1, 2013)

drmike said:


> Oh boy....
> 
> Well from Gmail link ---> https://cloud.24khost.com  ends up at ---> https://cloud.rockmyweb.net/
> 
> ...


Yes, it shouldn't have been.  While they use the same control panel, it is a separate system, so you would not be able to login to our system with their account.

For now, I won't be able to update the control panel but I will try to get in touch with 24khost to get it back online.  In the meantime, feel free to email me if you are having trouble accessing your VPS through SSH, HTTP, etc, and I can assist you in that aspect.

Edit:  As for the billing, I can't comment on that just yet, but I can assure you, you are not at risk of losing your VPS service.


----------



## loghash (Nov 1, 2013)

devonblzx said:


> Yes, it shouldn't have been.  While they use the same control panel, it is a separate system, so you would not be able to login to our system with their account.
> 
> For now, I won't be able to update the control panel but I will try to get in touch with 24khost to get it back online.  In the meantime, feel free to email me if you are having trouble accessing your VPS through SSH, HTTP, etc, and I can assist you in that aspect.
> 
> Edit:  As for the billing, I can't comment on that just yet, but I can assure you, you are not at risk of losing your VPS service.


Thanks to Devon, I am back online now! Cant Thank him enough! Thanks to @drmike and @concerto49!


----------



## DeanClinton (Nov 1, 2013)

ok, so whats going on then Devon? Why do you have access etc?


What happened to the reseller server, and why wasn't I informed?


----------



## wlanboy (Nov 1, 2013)

Can anyone sum up what happend? Sellout?


----------



## MartinD (Nov 1, 2013)

Thread tidied.

Gentle reminder folks - this is a thread about what's happening with 24khost, not for you to pimp your wares.

Shame on you.


----------



## DeanClinton (Nov 1, 2013)

wlanboy said:


> Can anyone sum up what happend? Sellout?


We don't know at the moment - seems like another provider has access to his equipment / has contact with him yet he's not come here to let anyone know what's going on...


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Nov 1, 2013)

mikho said:


> I've been waiting a long time already. Can't really understand that people didn't leave already when site went down and never came back.


I was referring more to the "provider" that thought it would be a good time to swoop in and try to make a few sales from the situation.


----------



## devonblzx (Nov 1, 2013)

DeanClinton said:


> ok, so whats going on then Devon? Why do you have access etc?
> 
> 
> What happened to the reseller server, and why wasn't I informed?


I assume you are a shared hosting / reseller hosting client?  If you want to email me your username, I can see if I can get in touch and get some info for you.

I have access to the VPS systems because we have maintained a systems management role and served as a consulting firm for 24khost.  I should have more information soon.


----------



## DeanClinton (Nov 1, 2013)

@Devon - Thanks but it's OK, i'm not staying. I need a way to contact JJ to ask for a refund because what's happened is not acceptable.

Soon as in CC IPV6 soon?


----------



## devonblzx (Nov 1, 2013)

*RockMyWeb Official Update*

*-----------------------------------------------------*

The owner of 24KHost has decided to cease operations but has arranged for RockMyWeb to provide continuing service for their VPS clientele.   All VPS clients have been ported over to our system and have been sent notices about their account.  RockMyWeb will be acquiring their systems and integrating everything into our system seamlessly.


I wish the owner of 24KHost the best of luck with his future and I am glad to welcome all as new customers of RockMyWeb.

RockMyWeb is a portfolio of virtual server subsidiaries geared towards affordability and availability.  We have been providing virtual private servers for 7 years now, starting in 2006, therefore we have great experience and knowledge regarding virtual servers. We run systems and also consult for other providers in setting up and managing systems.  This was our role with 24KHost, thus making it easier for us to integrate you into our system.

Please note:  We are not taking over the operations or business of 24KHost.  We are only providing a continuing service for their VPS customers.   We can try to assist customers of shared or reseller hosting, I would be happy to attempt to help you if you email me at devon(at)rockmyweb(dot)net.

Thank you.


----------



## drmike (Nov 1, 2013)

I am still confused 

I mean I get it, but strange situation and 14 hours~ and a 180 of sorts.   I kind of saw this coming with the fubared recent IP changes and infusion of more of RockMyWeb in 24khost's business.  

Hoping this transition is a good one and things end well.

Here's the email that just was sent out to customers:



> The owner of 24KHost has decided, at this time, that he cannot continue in the operation of the business and has arranged for RockMyWeb to provide you with continuing service. Not to worry, RockMyWeb will be acquiring all of their servers and integrating your account seamlessly into our system.
> 
> I wish the owner of 24KHost the best of luck with his future and I am glad to welcome you as a new customer of RockMyWeb.
> 
> ...


----------



## devonblzx (Nov 1, 2013)

This was not a planned event, so the IP changes were issued long before we knew of any other concerns.  24KHost was hosted alongside us, therefore these IP changes were just issued because of our network upgrades and changes. We were in contact with the owner very recently and this was his decision due to current circumstances, I believe we were the obvious choice for continuing the VPS service as we had access to the servers, the servers were in place, and we provided systems management to them already.


----------



## WSWD (Nov 1, 2013)

devonblzx said:


> 24KHost was hosted alongside us...


Wasn't he just reselling you guys?  All his plans seemed remarkably identical to what you guys were offering, same control panel, same SSD caching, etc.


----------



## devonblzx (Nov 1, 2013)

WSWD said:


> Wasn't he just reselling you guys?  All his plans seemed remarkably identical to what you guys were offering, same control panel, same SSD caching, etc.


I don't know if his plans were similar, we were not involved in their sales and marketing.   The features on the other hand, I guess that tends to happen when you consult for a provider.  We provisioned their systems in the same way we would have ours.   We started using SSD caching long before other providers.


----------



## WSWD (Nov 1, 2013)

And all his cloud offerings that were exactly the same and traceroutes that pointed back to you guys? LOL! I guess next, you're going to tell me he built his own cloud, and you didn't know that all his sites used to point back to your servers and network.


It doesn't matter at this point. I just think (know) there is a lot more than you're leading on. One of your resellers failed and you're taking over the business. That's all. No need to beat around the bush.


----------



## devonblzx (Nov 1, 2013)

WSWD said:


> And all his cloud offerings that were exactly the same and traceroutes that pointed back to you guys? LOL! I guess next, you're going to tell me he built his own cloud.
> 
> 
> It doesn't matter at this point. I just think (know) there is a lot more than you're leading on. One of your resellers failed and you're taking over the business. That's all. No need to beat around the bush.


We don't have resellers at this point in time, but you are entitled to your own opinion.  I just don't see why you are interested as it doesn't affect you in the least.

I'm pretty sure I already covered your topics in my last post as they hosted alongside us and we managed their systems.


----------



## WSWD (Nov 1, 2013)

devonblzx said:


> We don't have resellers at this point in time,


You did back then.  He was one of them. 

Yep...you covered it.  His servers were right next to yours.  I'm sure he built his own cloud "right next to your servers" coincidentally in every single location you guys were.  Built his own cloud in multiple datacenters I'm sure.

I don't really care.  There's just something very fishy about this, and somebody isn't telling the truth.  Don't know what it is quite yet, as I can't really put my finger on it, but pretty certain things are not as you say.


----------



## devonblzx (Nov 1, 2013)

Okay, conspiracy theorists aside.  Let's leave this thread to constructive means and former 24khost customers who need assistance.


----------



## WSWD (Nov 1, 2013)

That's what your support desk is for.


----------



## drmike (Nov 1, 2013)

Hehe!

To be honest I always associated 24khost and cloud3k as one in the same or buddies.  Different companies and bank accounts, but lots of stuff appears to have been shared... Panel for instance and IP space... Same locations too.  It seems like a friendship or a reseller, but hey, I see no traction or change revealing such info.  Won't change outcome here.

I miss JJ's bantering on forums and some of his witty offers.  Who can forget the various sized balls offer?  And the pizza leftovers...

Question @devonblzx,  assuming 24k's clients in all locations correct?  IPs will remain the same?  No reconfiguration or anything?


----------



## devonblzx (Nov 2, 2013)

drmike said:


> Question @devonblzx,  assuming 24k's clients in all locations correct?  IPs will remain the same?  No reconfiguration or anything?


No further changes will occur to the IP addresses.   The IP addresses assigned in October are permanent.

Edit: Missed your first question, Yes, all locations.


----------



## modmanmatt (Nov 2, 2013)

i have resller account i need to access whm so i can pull all my sites out of here after a week of downtime i went and purchased a new server at 4x the price to avoid this happening ever again if someone whoever is running this now please give me access to my data backups so i can move... i just payed my bill 2 weeks ago with jj also since there is still no way to contact him i will have to charge back on him i guess or maybe ill just leave server on for year and use it as a sandbox not sure yet guess that will depend on this rockmyweb company wich i havent seen very good reviews for so far and i had trouble even finding there website wich is very blank... feel like we were the batton that just got handed of to the special kid in class...
Rockmyweb u may have waited to long to inherit JJ bag of worms by now most of the customers are upset and ready to leave at this point..


----------



## devonblzx (Nov 2, 2013)

modmanmatt said:


> i have resller account i need to access whm so i can pull all my sites out of here after a week of downtime i went and purchased a new server at 4x the price to avoid this happening ever again if someone whoever is running this now please give me access to my data backups so i can move... i just payed my bill 2 weeks ago with jj also since there is still no way to contact him i will have to charge back on him i guess or maybe ill just leave server on for year and use it as a sandbox not sure yet guess that will depend on this rockmyweb company wich i havent seen very good reviews for so far and i had trouble even finding there website wich is very blank... feel like we were the batton that just got handed of to the special kid in class...
> 
> 
> Rockmyweb u may have waited to long to inherit JJ bag of worms by now most of the customers are upset and ready to leave at this point..


You haven't seen good reviews for us?  That is surprising, although, most customers only post if they have problems.  We have reviews dating back over 6 years so I'm sure it isn't too hard to find good ones if you actually looked.  I'm not sure I really like being referred to as the "special kid" in class as my role in this was only to help keep VPS service online for clients.   We are taking a loss for those who prepaid 24KHost for a year and still have a majority of their time left.  We hope to prove ourselves to them so they continue their business with us thereafter.

As per my announcement, our plans were only to take over the VPS clients, not the shared/reseller, however I am trying to assist reseller/shared accounts on getting access to their data.


----------



## modmanmatt (Nov 2, 2013)

devonblzx said:


> You haven't seen good reviews for us?  That is surprising, although, most customers only post if they have problems.  We have reviews dating back over 6 years so I'm sure it isn't too hard to find good ones if you actually looked.  I'm not sure I really like being referred to as the "special kid" in class as my role in this was only to help keep VPS service online for clients.   We are taking a loss for those who prepaid 24KHost for a year and still have a majority of their time left.  We hope to prove ourselves to them so they continue their business with us thereafter.
> 
> As per my announcement, our plans were only to take over the VPS clients, not the shared/reseller, however I am trying to assist reseller/shared accounts on getting access to their data.


ment no disrespect, that is just the impression that was thrust upon me. when i cant find your main website and firs few pages of results are about site being down or server issues is a bad sign to me 24khost had better SEO and reviews for themselves and look where that got me... you could be a great company for all i know but i get odd feeling to that 24khost and jj didnt go anywhere they just dropped the 24khost name and moved over to there sister site to avoid dealing with customers and doing refunds either way i agree this is definatly not stirring the coolaid.. please let me know what i need to do to get my backups... i guess ill give you chance to prove yourself and ill keep the server for the year i just payed rather then bother charging back... do a good job and ill keep the account


----------



## devonblzx (Nov 2, 2013)

Well we had access to the VPS systems and received permission to port everything over to our system and contact their end users.   I am waiting to hear back from the owner about access to the shared/reseller accounts, as soon as I have access to everything, I will put everything back online and post an announcement.  To make it quicker, you could send me your username on the server so I have a reference to contact you by: devon(at)rockmyweb(dot)net.


----------



## MartinD (Nov 2, 2013)

Devon, I think it would be constructive for you to instruct 'JJ' to come on here and explain what's going on.


----------



## devonblzx (Nov 2, 2013)

Martin,

I believe so too.   I do not have all the information either.  All VPS clients should be okay.  I hope to continue to work to restore the data of all clients affected.


----------



## devonblzx (Nov 2, 2013)

*Shared and reseller accounts*

I have sent emails out to all shared hosting customers, but due to some having their email hosted on the servers, I am posting this.

We have gained access to the web server but not the domains/nameservers.  You can access your web site again using temporary nameservers:

NS5.ROCKMYWEB.NET

NS6.ROCKMYWEB.NET

These can be updated at your domain registrar.

You can also access CPanel at https://ns5.rockmyweb.net:2083

We have decided that we will leave the web server online with an active CPanel license for November to allow customers to continue using their web sites and look for an alternative solution.  CPanel shared hosting does not fit into our portfolio and we have received no compensation for the web server, so we will not be running it for longer than one month, we are doing it for one month as a favor to people who need to access their web site and data.


----------



## MartinD (Nov 2, 2013)

...... that doesn't really help. I understand why you're doing it and why you're giving this information out however, the communication first indicated VPS customers only..and now it's shared/reseller customers.


As I said, I think it would be prudent for you to have JJ comment in here first. You clearly have a line of communication with him and he needs to step up to the plate and let HIS customers know what's going on.


At the moment, the devil inside simply reads everything as you, being JJ's provider, taking over. For all we know..it could have been a forced takeover. I'm not for one second suggesting that's the case but constant silence from him and you somehow managing to get access to all of his admin credentials to effect such an 'easy' takeover must be worrying at least a few customers.


----------



## devonblzx (Nov 2, 2013)

MartinD said:


> ...... that doesn't really help.


You're suggesting that providing a resource for customers to access their data again does not help?

Martin, you can assume what you want but I don't appreciate it as I could have stayed out of it and left the customers in the dark.  24KHost is not my company or my obligation.


----------



## modmanmatt (Nov 2, 2013)

devonblzx said:


> *Shared and reseller accounts*
> 
> I have sent emails out to all shared hosting customers, but due to some having their email hosted on the servers, I am posting this.
> 
> ...


Thank you i am now able to access all my accounts and backups


----------



## MartinD (Nov 2, 2013)

devonblzx said:


> You're suggesting that providing a resource for customers to access their data again does not help?
> 
> Martin, you can assume what you want but I don't appreciate it as I could have stayed out of it and left the customers in the dark.  24KHost is not my company or my obligation.


No need to get your back up - I'm calling it as I see it. If you want to vent your anger, get back on the phone to 'JJ'.

I don't understand how you can take over this easily without having any confirmation or contact from him.. and if so, why you can't impress on him how important it is he makes comment publicly or privately to his customers. Surely you can understand that?

At the end of the day, he has shit on his customers... and you're taking the customers on (voluntarily.. through 'good faith' or whatever you want to call it) but no matter what you do.. that smell of shit will follow.

I'm NOT having a go at you so put the handbag away.. I'm just saying it's in your best interests to have him comment on what's going - nothing more.


----------



## devonblzx (Nov 2, 2013)

Martin,

For someone who has a business, you seem to disregard the legally binding contract of a privacy policy.  I cannot disclose aspects of communications unless permitted to.

I will ask for an official statement and means of contact for 24KHost.  That and trying to assist former clientele is all I can do.

As I can see no more progress will be made in this thread, I will be unfollowing it.  If former clients do need assistance, please feel free to get in touch.


----------



## MartinD (Nov 2, 2013)

The legally binding privacy policy between JJ and his customers that has now been contravened?


Why is your back up?


All I said was you need to get him to EXPLAIN TO HIS CUSTOMERS WHAT'S GOING ON. You've turned it into something much bigger than that. Jesus.


----------



## devonblzx (Nov 2, 2013)

MartinD said:


> The legally binding privacy policy between JJ and his customers that has now been contravened?
> 
> 
> Why is your back up?
> ...


Martin,

I do not* know of the privacy policy between 24khost and their customers.  That is not my business or what I was referring to.

I fail to see where I expressed anger, all I did was say I didn't appreciate the comments and went on to discuss why I couldn't comment more on the situation.  I can assure you that the line of communication is not readily available and the only real conversation that has taken place was a couple days ago before we knew all of the details.   Since then we have only received minor information.

My position never changed on VPS or shared hosting, we are not taking on shared hosting customers, we only provided them an avenue to reach their data since the web server was in our possession.

I think you need to calm down and I fail to see why other VPS providers are weighing in on this when it should be a topic reserved for discussion of 24khost clients and people who need assistance.  Not people who have no ties to the situation and are not helping ease the situation.


----------



## MartinD (Nov 2, 2013)

I was replying and mediating in my Admin hat - nothing to do with my business hat.


----------



## drmike (Nov 2, 2013)

Hehe, cool your jets 

I'd appreciate a send off message from JJ...  even if it is just to reiterate the arrangement and situation.  Really enjoyed his marketing efforts even if the word guaranteed became his moniker/joke.

Vaguely reminds me of the VolumeDrive/Burst fiasco, although smaller and ideally less soiled.   Clearly, friendlier people involved and no wild Porsche chases.

I'll give RockMyWeb a fair chance/try.  Others should too.


----------



## shovenose (Nov 2, 2013)

MartinD said:


> I was replying and mediating in my Admin hat - nothing to do with my business hat.


I fail to see why you are being a complete jerk to the person who is taking their time, effort, and money to help out clients of a failed hosting company which they had NO OBLIGATION to help.


----------



## MartinD (Nov 2, 2013)

Reread the posts young padiwan.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Nov 2, 2013)

I'm with Martin on this one.  Without proper clarification, there's way too much uncertainty and ambiguity.  Why hasn't there been any more official information publicly released from 24k?


----------



## mikho (Nov 3, 2013)

Aldryic C said:


> I'm with Martin on this one. Without proper clarification, there's way too much uncertainty and ambiguity. Why hasn't there been any more official information publicly released from 24k?



Because 'JJ' doesn't give a [email protected] about his former customers since he puts all his time on what happened, whatever that is.


People prioritize differently and here is a text book example on someone who puts their business aside when something else happens.


This has been, since site was taken down (not sure how long ago that was) an accident waiting to happen. Why people/customers have accepted this situation is beyond me.


----------



## drmike (Nov 3, 2013)

mikho said:


> This has been, since site was taken down (not sure how long ago that was) an accident waiting to happen. Why people/customers have accepted this situation is beyond me.


24k's own website has been down/empty-like page there since some hack many months ago.  Just a background + logo.

It was odd the site hung out as that.  Pretty much was the first domino to fall and indicate problems at 24khost.


----------



## scv (Nov 3, 2013)

Even if the guy's having problems it'd only take him 15 minutes to give his clients a nice explanation of the situation. Really goes to show you how much concern he shows to the customers...


----------



## WSWD (Nov 3, 2013)

drmike said:


> Vaguely reminds me of the VolumeDrive/Burst fiasco,


This was EXACTLY my concern, and why I posted in the first place.  I don't think anyone is being as straight-forward as they say they are.  We know 24khost was simply a reseller with them.  That's pretty much a given, contrary to what Devon might say.  My theory is just like the Burst/VD viasco, though perhaps with some backroom dealings with JJ, perhaps not.


----------



## concerto49 (Nov 3, 2013)

Well, 24khost has always said he was just the sales guy. I do think there should have been a written statement provided for privacy reasons in the TOS from 24khost to allow rockmyweb to officially take over.


I understand JJ has family problems, but even if calling on a friend or family member to help post some notices would have been great.


----------



## modmanmatt (Nov 3, 2013)

well now i cant access rockmyweb servers or cpanels now there down wtf? this is not going well towards keeping me a customer WTF


----------



## devonblzx (Nov 3, 2013)

modmanmatt said:


> well now i cant access rockmyweb servers or cpanels now there down wtf? this is not going well towards keeping me a customer WTF


Matt,

Our network and servers are online, we have monitoring enabled on all and nothing is showing down.  I'm assuming it is an issue on your end, please send a traceroute.


----------



## modmanmatt (Nov 3, 2013)

what could be issue on my end yesterday the address u posted worked today its not and all sites are not showing up i did redirect to the new nameservers like u suggested maybe that is part of the issue? but hen why cant i access your cpanels

https://ns5.rockmyweb.net:2083/
this address gives me a timeout or red error box

Hmmm i tried from my cell and it worked must be becuase i am using apartment wifi right now... sorry but i do think i still have issue with nameservers not pointing correctly


----------



## drmike (Nov 3, 2013)

> https://ns5.rockmyweb.net:2083/
> 
> 
> this address gives me a timeout or red error box


That loads just fine for me and Cpanel login screen.


----------



## DeanClinton (Nov 4, 2013)

The thing that amazes me is I still have had no communication from JJ about what's happening with my reseller account; I prepaid a year and I have no idea what's going on.


----------



## drmike (Nov 4, 2013)

May I recommend a few things Devon/Rockmyweb:

1. Get some notice on 24k's website for customers.

2. Do not disable 24k's exist customers.  I know one  that just service down as of today/this morning.  They didn't receive any introduction email from RockMyWeb.


----------



## devonblzx (Nov 4, 2013)

I do not have access to their web site or I would have.  I have not heard from 24khost in several days.

I emailed all the customers that we had records of.  It is possible that my email did not get through, but unfortunately I have no other way of notifying them except for the email addresses we received.  I do not have access to their domain so I cannot post a message there.


----------



## drmike (Nov 4, 2013)

Sorry @devonblzx.  

For impacted customers that might be offline, you are preserving data and working to get them back up right?


----------



## devonblzx (Nov 4, 2013)

Do you have information on which clients are not back up?  Feel free to email me or have them email me. 

Unfortunately this whole process has been a bit disjointed between us and them.   At the time of us first discussing, we had no idea of the sense of urgency and the fact that clients were unaware of IP changes and left offline.  Therefore I did not get any time to prepare for the transition.

As we dig more into it, I am seeing a lot of unrealistic packages that most likely lead to losses sustained by the business.  Unfortunately, we will be having to dig deeper and inform clients that we may not be able to keep them on their package.  I was hoping not to have to do that, but some packages are not sustainable for us.

I will be informing clients more as time goes on, but unfortunately, I did not and still do not have all the information regarding this.   I did my best to get clients back up as quickly as possible when I found they were offline when concerto private messaged me.


----------



## drmike (Nov 4, 2013)

Understood @devonblzx.   Bad position to be in.   Keep up the good work and chin up through the rough time here.

24khost had some interesting low cost promos that I believe were popular.  Unsure how many folks still have those accounts.


----------



## DeanClinton (Nov 5, 2013)

@Devon - so am I correct in assuming that i'm going to be dropped as a customer because I don't have a VPS package?


----------



## devonblzx (Nov 5, 2013)

We had only arranged to takeover their VPS clientele.  24khost has ceased operations, so unfortunately, you already were dropped as a customer.  We only got everything back up for November so their clients weren't left in the dark.  The web server will be shut down in December.


----------



## DeanClinton (Nov 5, 2013)

Ok - does anyone know how I can get my money back? It was a may when I signed up and paid via PayPal.


----------



## XFS_Duke (Nov 5, 2013)

DeanClinton,

I'm not sure if you can do much as I think their dispute option only gives you 90 days? Not sure, never had to deal with that.

Not sure how else you'll be able to get the money back.


----------



## clarity (Nov 5, 2013)

Did you pay with a credit card through PayPal? If so, call your bank and initiate a chargeback for services not received.


----------



## DeanClinton (Nov 5, 2013)

nah it was via bank transfer. even if i disputed the payment that way, wouldn't it put my paypal account into the minus?


----------



## XFS_Duke (Nov 5, 2013)

It shouldnt...


----------



## 24/7/365 (Nov 5, 2013)

DeanClinton said:


> nah it was via bank transfer. even if i disputed the payment that way, wouldn't it put my paypal account into the minus?


I believe a chargeback via your credit card company will result in your PayPal account being shut down for good.


----------



## DeanClinton (Nov 5, 2013)

@24/7/365 - is that you JJ?


----------



## 24/7/365 (Nov 5, 2013)

DeanClinton said:


> @24/7/365 - is that you JJ?


All I can say is don't file a chargeback against me as I need the money to evade my creditors...

...I'm kidding.

Alas, I'm not JJ. Although this thread is an interesting read, I have no stake in this so I don't want to add confusion. Just figured I should mention you'll lose your PP account if you chargeback from your Visa company so it's only worth doing if it's a large enough sum of money to warrant losing the convenience of PP.


----------



## clarity (Nov 5, 2013)

24/7/365 said:


> I believe a chargeback via your credit card company will result in your PayPal account being shut down for good.


This is not true. I have done it before when I was not delivered a web site that I paid for. I won the case through my credit card company, and Paypal took the money back from the guy.


----------



## 24/7/365 (Nov 5, 2013)

dclardy said:


> This is not true. I have done it before when I was not delivered a web site that I paid for. I won the case through my credit card company, and Paypal took the money back from the guy.


Paypal didn't close your account down? May I ask what country you're in?


----------



## Patrick (Nov 5, 2013)

DeanClinton said:


> nah it was via bank transfer. even if i disputed the payment that way, wouldn't it put my paypal account into the minus?


It shouldn't, it simply opens a dispute to the seller and if you're bank claims the money back then PayPal will claim it from the seller with no chance to win.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Nov 5, 2013)

24/7/365 said:


> Paypal didn't close your account down? May I ask what country you're in?


He's either US or CA.  I've done the same (currently residing in the US); except that I notified PayPal of what I was doing in advance.  They thanked me for the update, and kept me in the loop on how the case was handled.


----------



## clarity (Nov 5, 2013)

24/7/365 said:


> Paypal didn't close your account down? May I ask what country you're in?


US.


----------



## devonblzx (Nov 5, 2013)

24/7/365 said:


> I believe a chargeback via your credit card company will result in your PayPal account being shut down for good.


I highly doubt that, especially in the US.  Even large merchants like PayPal have to abide by Visa and Mastercard policies, I do believe they would run into issues if they were causing problems for users who file for chargebacks through appropriate measures.


----------



## Slownode (Nov 12, 2013)

Well my stuff is running off rockmyweb.net now, it works, although rockmyweb's site is currently bare.


Soo are 24k services going to transition into similar rockmyweb services at some point?


----------



## modmanmatt (Nov 12, 2013)

i used papypal to dispute the charge since i just payed 3 weeks ago... takes about 2 weeks to get refund but it will come through and wont go messing up your account i think its better to go through Paypal instead of the credit card company even though it may take longer it wont cause any issues


----------



## devonblzx (Nov 30, 2013)

Dear Former 24KHost Clients,

As you were notified before, 24KHost has gone out of business. We had managed to keep your services online as 24KHost ceased operations, but unfortunately, 24KHost did not provide us with notice or a lot of information about the services prior to us having to step in to keep your services running. There has been some confusion with some clients as to our role in this matter. I will attempt to clarify this a bit.

We were notified at the end of October that they would no longer be able to continue operations and had been asked if we were willing to keep VPS service running for their customers. Very soon after, it came to our attention that a large number of users had been offline for several days without notice from 24KHost. In order to save users from more downtime, we were forced to step in, before we would have liked, to get users back online not giving us time to properly review specifications of 24KHost's services.

Now, as we have taken time to review the services they were attempting to provide before their business ceased operations, we have discovered many users who:


Were on an unrealistic plan with specifications that would lead to net losses.

Had prepaid for a long period of time and still had a majority of their time left with no refund or notice from 24KHost.

Had a combination of the both.


We are doing our best to honor existing packages but unfortunately it does not make business sense for us to provide future service at a loss, especially with prepaid plans that we are providing for free until the next recurring date as we received no compensation. Thus we have to made some modifications to plans in order to make them viable. While you may not agree with our modifications, they are necessary for us. We have been able to be in business for seven years by providing affordable, yet realistic, plans to consumers. As you can see from the history of this business, many hosts that offer the very cheap plans often have issues with business continuation.

I had tried to contact the owner of 24KHost to discuss options for customers who had a long time left on their account, billing credits in their account, and customers who had questions about the quick disappearance of 24KHost but had no success in communication in November.   Please note that we are not affiliated with 24KHost and none of your payments to them ever came to us.  I suggest if you did prepay and are not satisfied with our continuation offer, that you attempt to get your money back.

So as a note to VPSBoard users and former 24KHost clients, many that may have signed up for one of the "amazing" offers will receive the unfortunate news that we will not be able to continue to provide the plan at the given price or specifications.   I hope users do not take this out on RockMyWeb as we were only doing our best to keep servers online that would have otherwise been offline and left in the dark if we had not stepped in.


----------



## ihatetonyy (Nov 30, 2013)

devonblzx said:


> So as a note to VPSBoard users and former 24KHost clients, many that may have signed up for one of the "amazing" offers will receive the unfortunate news that we will not be able to continue to provide the plan at the given price or specifications.   I hope users do not take this out on RockMyWeb as we were only doing our best to keep servers online that would have otherwise been offline and left in the dark if we had not stepped in.


Perhaps this is better dealt with in a ticket but I'm pretty sure other 24KHost refugees probably have the same two questions:


When will customers receive notification that their plan was one of the unsustainable ones?
I'm receiving overdue invoice notifications from 24khost's WHMCS but don't see any invoices in VPSGrid - would I be correct in assuming I should ticket to get an invoice made in VPSGrid, or have you taken over 24KHost's WHMCS?
Thanks in advance, and thanks for taking over 24K's customers. Apologies if you've answered these earlier in the thread and I haven't seen it.


----------



## devonblzx (Nov 30, 2013)

ihatetonyy said:


> Perhaps this is better dealt with in a ticket but I'm pretty sure other 24KHost refugees probably have the same two questions:
> 
> 
> When will customers receive notification that their plan was one of the unsustainable ones?
> ...


Thanks for your questions.  I have heard that their billing system is still sending out notifications, but they should be ignored.  They are just being automatically generated since their WHMCS is still online.  The only invoices that should be paid are through our system.

If you have an invoice due, it will most likely be generated tomorrow.  All notifications about new plans are being sent out tonight, you should expect it within an hour or so.   Even if you don't have a plan modification, you should be receiving an email so feel free to PM me or open a ticket if you don't receive an email tonight.


----------



## Francisco (Nov 30, 2013)

devonblzx said:


> Thanks for your questions.  I have heard that their billing system is still sending out notifications, but they should be ignored.  They are just being automatically generated since their WHMCS is still online.  The only invoices that should be paid are through our system.
> 
> If you have an invoice due, it will most likely be generated tomorrow.  All notifications about new plans are being sent out tonight, you should expect it within an hour or so.   Even if you don't have a plan modification, you should be receiving an email so feel free to PM me or open a ticket if you don't receive an email tonight.


Make sure the solus API key for them is disabled.

You don't want it nuking users.

Francisco


----------



## devonblzx (Nov 30, 2013)

Francisco said:


> Make sure the solus API key for them is disabled.
> 
> 
> You don't want it nuking users.
> ...


I assume you mean SolusVM?  We have them all migrated to our system which is custom.


----------



## ihatetonyy (Nov 30, 2013)

devonblzx said:


> Thanks for your questions.  I have heard that their billing system is still sending out notifications, but they should be ignored.  They are just being automatically generated since their WHMCS is still online.  The only invoices that should be paid are through our system.
> 
> If you have an invoice due, it will most likely be generated tomorrow.  All notifications about new plans are being sent out tonight, you should expect it within an hour or so.   Even if you don't have a plan modification, you should be receiving an email so feel free to PM me or open a ticket if you don't receive an email tonight.


Thanks! Just got my email about 30m ago. Sad to see my plan was one of the unsustainable ones but glad to see you've given multiple options to choose from.

Also, you may want to get avast to stop popping its self-promotion signature at the bottom of your emails..


----------



## grillmaster (Dec 2, 2013)

Sad to say, they shut down my server without contacting me.  Apart from the non functional control panel, it was one of my best performing servers.  I was also on an "unsustainable plan", so I had a feeling it would happen sooner or later.  It would have been nice to receive some sort of contact before shutting down my server though...


----------



## devonblzx (Dec 2, 2013)

grillmaster said:


> Sad to say, they shut down my server without contacting me.  Apart from the non functional control panel, it was one of my best performing servers.  I was also on an "unsustainable plan", so I had a feeling it would happen sooner or later.  It would have been nice to receive some sort of contact before shutting down my server though...


If we shut down your server without contacting you then it was most likely due to us not receiving the proper information about your server from 24khost.   Feel free to email me or private message me with the VPS ID, IP Address and your email address.


----------



## MCH-Phil (Dec 17, 2013)

http://lowendtalk.com/discussion/comment/412237/#Comment_412237


----------



## MartinD (Dec 17, 2013)

Actual lol.


----------



## MCH-Phil (Dec 17, 2013)

Am I missing something.  Didn't this guy bail on his customers.  Run with their money,  Stiff their upstream, likely...?

Now is back to take over LE* and make things better?


----------



## MartinD (Dec 17, 2013)

Exactly. The irony is unbelievable.


----------



## JDiggity (Dec 17, 2013)

First of all, I never stiffed the upstream.

Second I didn't dump and run.  I made no money from the move of the clients.

I have been working 3 jobs, moving, dealing with my illness, my mother has been diagnosed with cancer,

and multiple other things.  Non which I have to justify to anybody. 

As I said at LET.  I failed, there are reasons but I failed.  I provided a host that stated they would take on the clients.

Beyond that I had to worry about other things.  Sorry.


----------



## MCH-Phil (Dec 17, 2013)

What about any customers that prepaid for service with you?  Cut and run?  They don't matter?

Edit:  Or the customers that your new host decided were not sustainable and subsequently cancelled.  What took more planning, how your going to change LE* or 24k?


----------



## JDiggity (Dec 17, 2013)

I cannot afford to bring 24khost back.  Spent to much money.  Poor planning on my part sure.  I will take the lumps.  There is no money.  Can't offer refunds.  I gave them to him as he said he was willing to take over the clients.  I could no longer service them.  I have spent 2 months recovering.  I have multiple jobs that I have to work to support my family.  I just got rid of one.  If you new what was going on, I told john if he wanted to pay me I would make his forum better.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Dec 17, 2013)

I can't stop cackling at this trainwreck.


----------



## JDiggity (Dec 17, 2013)

@Aldryic C'boas Live and learn.  Failure is the only way to learn sometimes.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Dec 17, 2013)

I prefer careful planning, market testing before committment, and solid game plans myself.  But seriously, I don't think you learned all that much if you immediately try to jump into paid community management.  Especially seeing as how you keep stating that you work multiple jobs/etc and didn't have time for your clients?  What makes you think you would have time to "improve LET"?  Out of curiosity.. are you catching just how insulting that post is; that you couldn't make time for your own clients, but you can jump right up and save the internet?


----------



## JDiggity (Dec 17, 2013)

I didn't say I was going to do everything.  I was basically offering to consult and help them fix it.  I am hoping with in 3 months to have most of my debts within a reasonable area and be able to work 1 job again.


----------



## DomainBop (Dec 17, 2013)

Aldryic C said:


> I prefer careful planning, market testing before committment, and solid game plans myself.


The average low end planning cycle goes something like this:

DAY 1 posts: How do I use SSH, What is RAID, etc

DAY 2 posts: 8AM/I'm thinking of starting a host, NOON (market research)/Which locations do you prefer, what datacenter do you recommend, 4PM/I rented a server!, 8PM/First offer

...FAST FORWARD 48 HOURS: Nobody's buying, I quit!


----------



## JDiggity (Dec 17, 2013)

We progressed over 3 years.   I didn't plan well.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Dec 17, 2013)

DomainBop said:


> The average low end planning cycle goes something like this:
> 
> DAY 1 posts: How do I use SSH, What is RAID, etc
> 
> ...


Pretty generous estimate.. a full 48 hours.


----------



## drmike (Dec 17, 2013)

Aldryic C said:


> I prefer careful planning, market testing before committment, and solid game plans myself.  But seriously, I don't think you learned all that much if you immediately try to jump into paid community management.  Especially seeing as how you keep stating that you work multiple jobs/etc and didn't have time for your clients?  What makes you think you would have time to "improve LET"?  Out of curiosity.. are you catching just how insulting that post is; that you couldn't make time for your own clients, but you can jump right up and save the internet?


I am not joining the 24khost lynching.   But, I sure wish he would have been around when the customers were suffering and dumped.

*" Especially seeing as how you keep stating that you work multiple jobs/etc and didn't have time for your clients?  "*

He has as much available time as the rest of the lizards running LET.  

Kossen earlier was whining on the same thread about having to invest 10 hours a week providing ticket support for LEB offers.  All the monkeys over in LET/LEB own/operate land are happy drawing in tons of cash a month from the ads and side deals, but no one wants to do actual work.   Spare me the benevolence bullshit, they are all being paid.


----------



## MartinD (Dec 17, 2013)

There's always time to have someone takeover properly. There's never an excuse to dump them like that. Ever


----------



## vRozenSch00n (Dec 18, 2013)

@JDiggity I have my sympathy on you. However, IMHO you should have made your exit clearance smooth by informing your clients beforehand. Tell them the truth.

To be honest @devonblzx also helped me by letting me use his service (2 VPSes) for free for 3 months after I recovered from a heat attack, as at that time was the hardest time for me.


----------



## JDiggity (Dec 18, 2013)

Yes I could have done it different.  That is niether here or there.  Whats done is done.  Do you want me to say I am sorry?  Not like I can change what happened.  It's done. 

I won't be running a hosting company any time in the near future like some other people.  I don't have the time.  I did learn some things and in the future, Talking 3-5 years from now, I might work on a new hosting project but that is a long time away and alot of things can change.


----------



## MartinD (Dec 18, 2013)

A sorry would be a start for all the people you fucked over.


I can't believe how arrogant and nonchalant you're being over this.


----------



## MCH-Phil (Dec 18, 2013)

Have you even read the entire thread?  Lots of chaos because you *chose *to stop communicating with everyone.  Only to reappear months later to take over LE* and correct all the problems.  What honestly makes you any better for the job than the current administration that is just in it for the $$$$$.  You are just in it for the $$$$$ too.  Simple.


----------



## Amitz (Dec 18, 2013)

Could someone remove that "Verified Provider" from JDiggity?


Because he "Host no longer"...


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Dec 18, 2013)

Amitz said:


> Could someone remove that "Verified Provider" from JDiggity?
> 
> 
> Because he "Host no longer"...


Yeah, that moniker makes me take him just as seriously as "avizzle".


----------



## DeanClinton (Dec 19, 2013)

How about us shared hosting resellers that prepaid and lost out?? We were dumped - the new provider did not want us...


----------



## MartinD (Dec 19, 2013)

DeanClinton said:


> How about us shared hosting resellers that prepaid and lost out?? We were dumped - the new provider did not want us...


^ Exactly my point. I'm sure you're loving the fact he has re-appeared in a cape with halo to rescue LET/LEB.


----------



## DeanClinton (Dec 19, 2013)

Actually - if he's back he's contactable - i'll start proceedings to recover what i'm owed. This guys should not be let near anything.


----------



## drmike (Dec 19, 2013)

DeanClinton said:


> How about us shared hosting resellers that prepaid and lost out?? We were dumped - the new provider did not want us...



Serious question, who did the company taking over actually keep or want to keep as a customer? 

I would think resellers in particular would be interesting to an upstream company.


----------



## DeanClinton (Dec 19, 2013)

they took over vps clients and kept the ones that they deemed a proper price - people that had special offers were dumped when they realised.


us shared hosting clients (incl reseller accts) werent even taken on - we were dumped.


----------



## drmike (Dec 19, 2013)

Ouch!

How much cash are you out @DeanClinton?

I need to start a niche hosting company that *just* deals with refugees and those abandoned by #FAILING providers.


----------



## MartinD (Dec 19, 2013)

or providers that claim to be rescuing said #FAILING providers.. but screw them over anyway,.


----------



## devonblzx (Dec 19, 2013)

DeanClinton said:


> they took over vps clients and kept the ones that they deemed a proper price - people that had special offers were dumped when they realised.
> 
> 
> us shared hosting clients (incl reseller accts) werent even taken on - we were dumped.


To be fair, we never "dumped" anyone.  We offered free hosting for a month to all their shared/reseller customers and offered an avenue for you to obtain your data.   We never arranged to take on any shared/reseller customers because we don't offer CPanel shared hosting services.

We also never dumped VPS clients.  We sent emails regarding offers and asked for a deposit.  For example, if they had 6 months of their year left, we asked them to pay for an additional year and we would honor 18 months of service, or offered a plan that was viable for us.  We found about half of the customers weren't even using their service anymore, so it made sense for us to do that as we are no longer reserving resources for clients who moved on after the initial downtime or never used their service to begin with.


----------



## devonblzx (Dec 19, 2013)

MartinD said:


> or providers that claim to be rescuing said #FAILING providers.. but screw them over anyway,.


If screwing them over is offering many of their customers up to 3 months of free service, or honoring their existing time if they wanted to accept our offer, then I suppose so.  I guess these customers were much better off offline.


----------



## MartinD (Dec 19, 2013)

Well, you can't really argue with it. "we will give you your data and help you if you pay us for 1 year in advance"


----------



## SkylarM (Dec 19, 2013)

JDiggity said:


> Yes I could have done it different.  That is niether here or there.  Whats done is done.  Do you want me to say I am sorry?  Not like I can change what happened.  It's done.
> 
> I won't be running a hosting company any time in the near future like some other people.  I don't have the time.  I did learn some things and in the future, Talking 3-5 years from now, I might work on a new hosting project but that is a long time away and alot of things can change.


Wasn't this an issue of "time" though? Nice that you magically acquire time to aid LE* shortly following your company closing.


----------



## drmike (Dec 19, 2013)

devonblzx said:


> To be fair, we never "dumped" anyone.  We offered free hosting for a month to all their shared/reseller customers and offered an avenue for you to obtain your data.   We never arranged to take on any shared/reseller customers because we don't offer CPanel shared hosting services.
> 
> We also never dumped VPS clients.  We sent emails regarding offers and asked for a deposit.  For example, if they had 6 months of their year left, we asked them to pay for an additional year and we would honor 18 months of service, or offered a plan that was viable for us.  We found about half of the customers weren't even using their service anymore, so it made sense for us to do that as we are no longer reserving resources for clients who moved on after the initial downtime or never used their service to begin with.


I like devonblzx!  Good reply.

DeanClinton, I feel for you..  how many dineros were you paid up on and owed?


----------



## DeanClinton (Dec 20, 2013)

I paid $88.73 to JJ at the end of May for a year's service (company name on their PayPal was SoSoLabs).


----------



## mikho (Dec 20, 2013)

DeanClinton said:


> I paid $88.73 to JJ at the end of May for a year's service (company name on their PayPal was SoSoLabs).


How much space did you get with that?


Reason for me asking is that I see a potential win-win situation. Depending on disk, I'm looking for someone I "know" that can help out testing the reseller packages I will offer. In return you will get cheap hosting and probably make up what you lost in prepayment for the rest of the year.


Interested? Let me know.


----------



## devonblzx (Dec 20, 2013)

MartinD said:


> Well, you can't really argue with it. "we will give you your data and help you if you pay us for 1 year in advance"


Martin, please don't make things up.  All of their customers were online and given free time even if they did not choose to accept our offer.  We even worked out extensions for those who contacted us back and asked for it.   We did not hold anyone's data hostage.  It is funny that the only one complaining about our way of handling things is you, not their VPS customers.  You might want to be more professional and unbiased if you're going to be an administrator of a forum.


----------



## drmike (Dec 20, 2013)

and for once (I duck to avoid flying objects)...

Truly, 24khost should be the radar target or Sosolabs.

Any time a provider goes tits-up and someone is kind enough to rescue the poor customers I have tons of respect for them -- even if I have unproven suscipions about the ownership / arrangement 

Wish more customers of the former would have found perma homes with @devonblzx, but it's not his model to match the plans folks had.


----------



## MartinD (Dec 20, 2013)

devonblzx said:


> Martin, please don't make things up.  All of their customers were online and given free time even if they did not choose to accept our offer.  We even worked out extensions for those who contacted us back and asked for it.   We did not hold anyone's data hostage.  It is funny that the only one complaining about our way of handling things is you, not their VPS customers.  You might want to be more professional and unbiased if you're going to be an administrator of a forum.


I'm not making anything up - I'm going by what has been posted by some members and what has been said elsewhere like IRC for example. I'm not even having a go at you - I was having a go at "JJ" or whatever it was that was 'running' 24KHost before it all went tits up. However, some folk are saying that you've basically told them they have to sign up with you for a further year to get their data - *I* think that's a crap move on your part if true.

Being an Admin on here doesn't mean I can't form an opinion so you'd do well to keep your opinions/guidance on that front well and truly in your own court.


----------



## devonblzx (Dec 20, 2013)

MartinD said:


> I'm not making anything up - I'm going by what has been posted by some members and what has been said elsewhere like IRC for example. I'm not even having a go at you - I was having a go at "JJ" or whatever it was that was 'running' 24KHost before it all went tits up. However, some folk are saying that you've basically told them they have to sign up with you for a further year to get their data - *I* think that's a crap move on your part if true.
> 
> Being an Admin on here doesn't mean I can't form an opinion so you'd do well to keep your opinions/guidance on that front well and truly in your own court.


If it was truly customers who stated that we held their data hostage then where are they?  Certainly if they were that upset, they would have spoken up on here.  We never took any customers offline before the offers were sent out and gave a clear time frame if they did not respond back to us.

It was definitely a comment directed at me and RockMyWeb, both of the recent comments were, as they were pointed towards the company who was rescuing.  Let those people speak up if they have an issue, but you as a third party, do not have the information required and are not portraying anything accurately.


----------



## MartinD (Dec 20, 2013)

Forgive me - clearly your arrogance knows no bounds and your immense ego knows more about my intentions than I do.


I bow to your superior knowledge and, dare I say, narcissistic personality.


----------



## zzrok (Dec 20, 2013)

MartinD said:


> Forgive me - clearly your arrogance knows no bounds and your immense ego knows more about my intentions than I do.
> 
> 
> I bow to your superior knowledge and, dare I say, narcissistic personality.


Dude, you are way too angry given your third-party relationship with this event.  Chill out.  All you have to go on is heresay.


----------

